
Dear Mick Mulvaney: Don’t Let Equifax Off Easy - pdcerb
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2018/02/28/dear-mick-mulvaney-dont-let-equifax-off-easy/
======
aaronbrethorst
Dear American registered voters: Mulvaney won't investigate Equifax. He's too
busy gutting the CFPB. The end of the linked article below has a choice quote
at the end:

 _As Mulvaney said after his first day as acting director: “Elections have
consequences at every agency.”_

And in 2020, we have the opportunity to prove that by dumping the current
administration. However, real oversight of what's happening at every level of
our government is a crucial first step, and that can be accomplished this
November. So go vote. This is the most consequential midterm election in at
least a generation.

[https://www.politico.com/story/2018/01/18/mulvaney-
funding-c...](https://www.politico.com/story/2018/01/18/mulvaney-funding-
consumer-bureau-cordray-345495)

